# Hey I am new :D



## xBenefitGirlyx (Dec 2, 2006)

_*Hey everyone, I really like this place
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I am obessed with make-up so this place seems right for me. Please welcome, yet another makeupholic. This forum is visually stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## juli (Dec 2, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## xBenefitGirlyx (Dec 2, 2006)

_*Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## n_c (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Dawn (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah!!  Another makeupholic!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Welcome to Specktra


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Dec 16, 2006)

to Specktra!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!!  If you love makeup then this is the place for you haha!!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi there!  How long will you be in London for?  It's IMATS (International Makeup Artist Trade Show) at the end of January and I know at least two Specktra folks will be going to it.  Welcome aboard


----------



## jayme (Dec 19, 2006)

welcome ! ! ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## daydreamerdelux (Dec 30, 2006)

welcome to specktra community!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I HOPE YOU WILL HAVE GREAT TIME HERE AND ENJOY YOURSELF


----------



## Holly (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome to specktra!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jan 1, 2007)

to specktra!


----------

